# 12 volt auto cut-out



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I drove 30 miles yesterday, including some city miles, and found on arrival that the Omnistep was still out. Eeeek!

It is clear that the 12volt is not being cut off when the engine starts, and the step is not retracting automatically (my bad for not noticing the lack of alarm yesterday).

There is obviously a relay somewhere that does this job, can anyone tell me where it is located? I haven't fiddled with anything to cause the problem, so it must be a relay failure or a loose connection somewhere.

Van is 2006 Ducato based Bessacarr, old model before facelift. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a step relay but if it's working ok manually then I would think it's more likely to be a problem with the split charge relay shown in the top LHS of this wiring diagram

That relay also controls the supply to the fridge so may be worth checking if that is ok on 12v.

If that side of things is ok then many step problems are related to crap thrown up onto the gubbins. There is presumably a switch that operates when the step is extended which in turn triggers the auto retract facility when the engine is started. If this switch is knackered then that may be a cause.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have no experience of Bessacar but I had a problem with the automatic step retraction on my previous Autotrail,it turned out to be the relay had worked loose.I can confirm that the relay also supplied the 12volt to the fridge.

The biggest problem was locating the relay,I took it to a local m/home repairer who knew where it was-behind the fridge :? The only way to access it was to remove the fridge vents and get to it from outside the van.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think it is a problem with the step itself. The Sargent control panel is also staying live, so the problem appears to be further back up the line.

Usually when starting the engine, there is an alarm to say the step is out and it auto retracts. Also the hab 12volt goes off and the Sargent panel doesn't work.

Therefore there must be a relay somewhere that controls all that. I assumed it would be under the bonnet somewhere, but don't know if it is a stand alone unit or if it is incorporated into a larger unit (main fuse box?)

I'll check if the fridge works on 12volt when enging is running but I suspect it won't. I'll report back.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Could be the fuse Tuggers.....

Dont know where on your wagon that would be, but had similar on our AT.....the fuse (and the relays) was located next to the van starter battery. Apparently it needs to be near that battery as it is part of the circuit for the auto-cutout and 12v fridge.

The step would still work on the switch as that switch is on a different circuit from the auto-cutout.

I would look in the region of your starter battery for an auxiliary fuse box and relay holder............


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, Carl, I'll go and get on the job now.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Search the siren (alarm) it should be located under the dash near the relay..


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I haven't got auto retract but have got an alarm on my steps. One day it didn't work and like you I drove about 30 miles. The police stopped me in the end, there are two steps so it sticks out a lot and as it's LHD it sticks out onto the carraigeway 8O 

Turned out to be a poor earth at the step. It's pretty mucky under there :wink: 

Dick


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have also had an 'event' with the manual step alarm not notifying that the step was out. Numerous miles before I spotted it. Broken wire !!. New switch and replaced the alarm, which was intermittent, with a flashing led on the dash. I just removed the alarm from the relay and replaced it with the led ........wallah.

New switch from RS components £2.50
New LED from fleabay £1.99

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAKE-ALAR...cessories_Safety_Security&hash=item1e6df94ed2

Martin


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Had a look under the hood. No wires adrift, all fuses seem intact. Loads of relays in the main fuse box.

The Bessacarr manual just deals with the hab, the Ducato manual just deals with the base vehicle. Neither deals with the interface between the two! :roll:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Pull the relays one at a time - they may be a bit stiff but gently gently they will come out.

The blade pins may have a bit of corrosion on them - give them a tickle with a bit of fine wet n dry paper and a wipe of silicone grease before re-inserting them.

Our last issue with the step/fridge 12v was dirty contacts on a relay. I had no idea which relay was the culprit, so I pulled all 3 (one at a time!!) and the contacts on each was 'dull'. After doing the above, all was fine again.

Try it - what have you got to lose????


----------

